# نقاش حول معنى هندسة الميكاترونيكس



## المهندس الطموح (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخوة اللأفاضل حفظكم الله

هذا نقاش حول معنى هندسة الميكاترونيكس جرى بيني وبين عدد من أصدقائي فأرجو ممن عنده أي إضافة أو تعليق أن يدلي بدلوه حتى تكتمل الفائدة.

كان النقاش في كون تعريف الميكاترونيكس بأنه يجمع بين هندسة الكهرباء والميكانيك والحاسوب وأنظمة التحكم ....

فهل هذا يعني أن مهندس اليكاترونيكس يلم بالكهرباء مثل المهندس الكهربائي؟؟
وبالمكيانيكا مثل المهندس الميكانيكي :5: ....


الجواب أكيد لا :15: 


إذا كيف نقول بأنه يجمع بينهما:81: 


فكان أفضل إجابة أجابها أحد أصدقائي في أن مهندس الكهرباء يلم بالكهرباء من نشأتها إلى ماوصلت إليه اليوم وكذلك المهندس المكانيكي...

وهنا يبرز دور مهندس الميكاترونيكس حيث أنه يستقيد من تقنية الكهرباء والمكيانيكا الحديثة وينشأ شيء جديد :13: وبذلك يكون قد جمع بينهما.

وبالتالي فإنه علم يتطور يوما بعد يوم فهو لايهتم بالقديم مثل اهتمامه بالحديث .



:12:


----------



## ملك الاحتراف (26 يوليو 2006)

نشكر المهندس الطموح على هذا الموضوع المهم لانه انا احد الذين لم يتوصلوا الى تعريف لهندسة الميكاترونيكس .
ار جوا من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة .
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أحـمـد (28 يوليو 2006)

عندما عدت إلى وصف مادة الميكاترونيات بقسم الميكانيكا في جامعتنا .. وجدت هذا الكلام ..

الميكاترونيات:
مقدمة في الواجهات البينية والمشغلات للأنظمة الميكانيكية؛ مضخات التشغيل والقدرة؛ أنظمة المشغلات الكهربائية: محركات التيار المستمر ومحركات الخطوة؛ المحولات التناظرية الرقمية والرقمية التناظرية؛ القياسات الميكانيكية والحرارية؛ ألواح إلتقاط البيانات؛ المتحكمات الحاسوبية ؛ المتحكمات المنطقية القابلة للبرمجة

والميكاترونيات لها متطلب سابق وهي مادة التحكم الآلي, وهذا شرح لهذه المادة

التحكم الآلي:
مقدمة لمنظومات التحكم ذات التغذية المرتدة ؛ تمثيل مكونات منظومات التحكم ؛ تحويل لابلاس ؛ دوال التحويل والمخططات الصندوقية ؛ الأستجابة الزمنية لمنظومات التحكم ذات التغذية المرتدة ؛ أسلوب مسار رون ؛ طرق الاستجابة الترددية ؛ التعويض


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله, بارك الله فيكم أخي المهندس الطموح, وأخي المهندس أحمد
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## الحقيقي (29 يوليو 2006)

ممكن سوال انا توي تخرجت ثانوية ومقرر ادرس هندسة 
بس وش تنصحني فيه
1- ميكانيكا 
او 
2- ميكا الكترونس 
3- الكترونيات 

الجواب ياجماعه


----------



## أحـمـد (29 يوليو 2006)

لو نتتبع المتطلبات السابقه لمادة الميكاترونيات .. 

نرى ان مادة التحكم الآلي متطلب سابق لها كما ذكرت سابقاً ..

ومادة التحكم الآلي لها متطلب سابق ألا وهو ديناميكا النظم الفيزيائيه

وهذا شرح لها 

ديناميكا النظم الفيزيائيه:

مقدمة عن الأنظمة الميكانيكية ؛ نمذجة الأنظمة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والهيدروليكية والهوائية والحرارية ؛ مفهوم التناظر ؛ الأنظمة المختلطة ؛ استجابة الأنظمة من الدرجة الأولى ؛ الاهتزازات الحرة والتسرية للأنظمة ذات درجة حرية واحدة ؛ الاهتزازات الحرة والاستجابة في الأنظمة ذات درجتي حرية ؛ موازنة الآلات المترددة والدوارة 


ومادة ديناميكا النظم الفيزيائيه لها متطلبين سابقين .. 

هما .. المعادلات الاشتقاقيه .. و البرمجة بإستخدام لغة الفورتران

ومن المعروف انه لا يستطيع أحد دراسة المعادلات الاشتقاقيه من دون دراسة منهج التكامل

فلو تلاحظ أخي المهندس الطموح .. أنه لا يجب على الدارس لهندسة الميكاترونكس الالمام الشديد بالهندسة الكهربائيه كما ذكرت .. فهي كما ترى تنشأ من خلال هذه المواد ..


رياضيات و برمجة كأساس

ومن ثم ديناميكا النظم الفيزيائيه 

التحكم الآلي

ومن ثم .. مقدمة الى الميكاترونيات ! 


هذا ما أراه أمامي ..


----------



## المهندس الطموح (29 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك أخي أحمد على مشاركتك الفعالة وتجاوبك الكبير مع الموضوع كما أشكر كل من شارك وعلى رأسهم المشرف م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة

ياليت يا أحمد لوتخبرني بأي جامعة تدرس؟؟؟
لأنه في جامعتنا مركزيين على الكهرباء بشكل قوي فنحن في خطتنا يوجد مادة الدوائر الكهربائية 1و2 كما يوجد الكترونيات 1و2 والكترونيات القوى وغيرها من مواد الكهرباء...

أنا أدرس في الجامعة الأردنية


----------



## أحـمـد (30 يوليو 2006)

العفو أخي

أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية سنة ثالثة في جامعة القصيم في المملكة العربية السعودية

في خطتنا الدراسية توجد مادتين من قسم الكهرباء

توجد مادة الدوائر الكهربائية والالكترونية

ومادة الآلات الكهربائية


----------



## Hilal (2 أغسطس 2006)

وحهة نظري المتواضعه تقول ان الميكاترونكس هو تخصص يشمل اساسيات الكهربا والميكانيكا والكمبيوتر ولا يدخل بعمق في هذا المواد مما يؤهل مهندس الميكاترونكس في العمل في هذه الحقول الثلاثه من ناحيه ومن ناحيه اخري يستطيع ان يخصص تفسه في حقل من هذه الحقول في دراساته العليا.


----------



## م.شكري (5 أغسطس 2006)

كيف يمكن هندسة الميكاترونكس ان تشمل الكهرباء والميكانيكة والحاسوب بل هي لا تشمل اينما تاخذ الناحية العلمي من التخصص لهذا فان هندسة الميكاترونكس ستنتشر بسرعه في الوقت الاتي


----------



## بدرشتاين (9 يوليو 2007)

*What Is Mechatronics?*

السلام عليكم جميعا 

تعريفاتكم جميلة بس حبيت اضيف هذا الموقع لعدة تعريفات للميكاترونيكس وتطبيقاتها في الموقع التالي:

http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~salimian/courses/mechatronics/definitions.html


اعذروني المرة القادمة اترجم انشاء الله


----------



## mfsal (20 أغسطس 2009)

أذكر أن عميد هندسة القاهرة قال فى حفل تخرج دفعة ما ربما يتعجب البعض عندما نقول ان اقرب قسم للميكانيكا هو الكيمياء.. ......... أنا نفسى تعجبت .........ثم كان قدرى أن أعمل فى مجال البترول وتحقق ما تعجبت من شخصيا يوما ما .......... فما هو الاسم الجامع للميكانيكا والكيمياء معا؟


----------



## عماد عقل (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الطرح الممتاز 
وانا اعتقد ان هندسة الميكاترونكس عبارة عن خليط بين الهندسة الكهربائية والهندسة الميكانيكية اضافة الى انها من التخصصات الحديثة المطروحة كما ان الغالبية العظمى من المصانع والشركات الحديثة تقوم على اساس الميكاترونكس واكاد اجزم ان جل حياتنا العملية كمهندسين لها ارتباط وثيق في هندسة الميكاترونكس في شتى المجالات والمقام هنا لا يتسع لذكر امثلة على هذا الموضوع كما ان اغلب المشاريع الهندسية الحديثة تسعى لتطوير نفسها باتجاه الميكاترونكس من حيث لا تشعر 
اي ان هندسة الميكاترونكس اصبحت الهندسة الام للهندسة الكهربائية والهندسة الميكانيكية 
والله تعالى اعلم


----------



## انور مجيد (2 مارس 2011)

*الميكاترونكس هى مزج بين الالكترونيات والكهرباء والميكانيكا ونظم التحكم والحاسوب *


----------



## انور مجيد (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا الموقع للتعريف بى هندسة الميكاترونيك


----------



## saad_ (10 مارس 2011)

it's a marriage between electrical system and mechanical system
ده تعريف ظريف كان افتتاح لاحد الكتب 
اما عن وجهه نظري فانا أرى ان الميكاترونكس تهدف الي تقليل العمل الميكانيكي الي اقل ما يمكن و استبدالة بانظمة الكترونية (حساسات و تايمرات الخ) حيث ان النظام الالكتروني اكثر استقرارا و اسهل في الصيانة اي اكتشاف الاعطال و الفك و التركيب(بس مش الالماني)
في كلام كتير في دماغي بس مش عايز ابعد عن الموضوع او اطول عليكم
مثال الكاربيراتير و الحقن (الانجكشن)
شوف الفرق في توفير الوقود و في الصيانة


----------



## فهد 7 (8 أبريل 2011)

:81:
هي هندسة نظم ( لكن ليست نظم معلومات فقط ) يعني انك تدرس النظام الميكانيك والالكترك والحوسبي ...الخ. كي تستطيع التعامل معها من ناحية التحكم والتنظيم والضبط .. لانك تجد في النهايه انك تعمل في مجالات التحكم المبرمج لجميع التقنيات ميكانيك,الكترك,ديجت, والتصميم كذالك , حتى النظم الرقميه 
تحيه لكل مهندسين هذا القسم العظيم


:16:
​


----------



## mr.mo7eb (19 أبريل 2011)

اللة ينور عليك


----------



## الشريف علي حوامدة (20 أبريل 2011)

*هندسة الميكاترونيكس*

موضوع جميل ويستحق النقاش خاصة في ظل هذا التطور الهائل في مجال الصناعة والاختراعات
التي نشهدها في عصرنا الحالي.
من المؤكد أن المهندس الميكانيكي متبحر في مجال الميكانيكا ويستطيع ان يبدع في مجاله وكذلك 
مهندس الالكترونيات ايضا , لكن لا احد فيهما يفقه كثيرا في مجال تخصص الآخر .
وحيث ان مقتضيات العصر تتجه نحو انتاج اجهزة وآلات تجمع في تكوينها بين الميكانيكا والالكترونيات
فان احدا من المهندسين السابقين ليس باستطاعته تصميم اي الة كهذه ومثال على ذلك السيارة الهجينة
التي تعمل ميكانيكيا وكهربائيا , لذلك برزت الحاجة الى وجود مهندسين يجمعون بين التخصصين لتصميم هكذا آلات لتكون نتائج التصميم افضل ما يكون.
لهذه الاسباب اصبحت الحاجة ملحة لتخصص جديد يجمع بين التخصصين فكانت النتيجة نشوء تخصص هندسة الميكاترونيكس
مع تحياتي لكم جميعا
مهندس الكتروني :علي الحوامدة


----------

